# VB-Script Beim Kopieren von Dateien Log erstellen



## Daveman (19. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

mein Script hat jetzt schon folgede Funktion:
Prüfe auf "Hier" ob Kontrolldatei vorhanden ist,
dann kopiere alle *.txt Dateien nach "Dort".

Nur möchte ich jetzt auch eine Log Datei erstellen, in der enthalten ist, was er da jetzt kopiert hat, also mit vollständigen Namen. Muss ich jetzt erst den Inhalt vom Verzeichnis auslesen und das einfach in einer Logdatei schreiben lassen, oder gibt es eine Funktion dir mir sagt was mit "CopyFile" Tatsächlich, und wieviele Dateien kopiert worden sind?

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## deepthroat (19. Oktober 2010)

Hi.

Nein, da gibt es keine Möglichkeit.

Verwende einfach die Files Collection des FSO in einer Schleife, prüfe ob die Datei mit .txt endet und kopiere dann jede Datei einzeln mit CopyFile.

Gruß


----------



## Daveman (19. Oktober 2010)

Das war so einfach mit Batch...

XCOPY X:\daten\*.* D:\DatenbankN\ /I/E/Y >>C:\BatchLogs\%Datum%\DatenbankNetz.txt

Trotzdem Danke!


----------

